
Early Alzheimer's Gene Is a Curse for Families, a Gift for Science - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/12/27/506720771/early-alzheimer-s-gene-spells-tragedy-for-patients-opportunity-for-science
======
melling
There's a family in Columbia with a genetic mutation too:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28514-conquistador-
br...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28514-conquistador-brought-
early-onset-alzheimers-to-colombian-town/)

There's a weird light discovery that may be helpful in treating alzheimer's.

[http://news.mit.edu/2016/visual-stimulation-treatment-
alzhei...](http://news.mit.edu/2016/visual-stimulation-treatment-
alzheimer-1207)

~~~
2xlbuds
Great Radiolab podcast about the MIT discovery --
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/bringing-gamma-
back/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/bringing-gamma-back/)

~~~
e40
That was a good podcast, but I was frustrated that they hadn't even tried it
yet on humans, as it seemed such a simple experiment. They said they will do
it next, but I'd have preferred they waited a few months and then reported it
(even if it didn't work on humans).

~~~
qq66
Well, as far as I can tell, the result only demonstrated a reduction of
amyloid plaque in the visual cortex, so an experiment on humans wouldn't
really work (you have to kill the subjects and inspect their brains for the
current experiment).

~~~
melling
if you listen to the podcast, you'll realize that you don't need to do that.

~~~
qq66
I did... how would you measure the effectiveness of the strobe in humans?

~~~
e40
Memory tests, just like with the mice?

------
pducks32
My grandmother died of early Alzheimer's and I really don't know whether to
get tested or not. It's more than likely genetic but how do you live knowing
if it turns out I have the gene.

~~~
alex_anglin
You can still take steps to mitigate it, which are probably all considered
good advice anyway:
[https://www.alz.org/research/science/alzheimers_prevention_a...](https://www.alz.org/research/science/alzheimers_prevention_and_risk.asp)

------
dsego
If anybody is interested:

Phase 3 Study of Aducanumab (BIIB037) in Early Alzheimer's Disease
[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/study/NCT02477800?show_l...](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/study/NCT02477800?show_locs=Y#locn)

------
mrfusion
Is there a way for people with rare genes to get in contact with researchers?
I've always wondered.

~~~
drdeadringer
I wonder how researchers feel or consider "cold call volunteers". I imagine
that on one hand they are grateful but on the other hand mustn't compromise
their study; the middle must be some form of personal heartbreak and
professional clarity.

